# Help 2007 arctic cat 650 h1 4x4



## Jessicastebbins90 (Mar 28, 2016)

We played in the mud with are arctic cat had not had any problems got stuck so bad we had to have a truck pull us out we ended up with back tires stem came out so when we got tires fixed washed it really good and went to take it for a ride and front wheels locked up in order for it to come out we had to reverse wheels unlocked then it started poping everyonce in awhile stuck in 4x4 finally got it to come out of 4x4 drained front differential. Few times flushed it n filled it back up. But now when ur driving it will make a poping noice n lock in 4x4 we mess with the switch to lock the differential in and reverse n it will come out . what do i do to fix this?


----------

